# belt buckle guns



## cmaki413 (Feb 11, 2010)

My grandpa used to have a belt buckle gun set up, like this
http://www.dndguns.com/images/naa_belt_buckle_gun2_closefrt.gif

My question is...does that qualify as a conceal and carry?? I always wondered if it was legal. He was in his seventies and wore it all the time. i'm sure most people thought it was a toy, and never questioned him, but I always wondered. Any thoughts??


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

I think it would be a very gray area as far as concealment. IIRC, they are illegal in some states??


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

IIRC there is nothing in Federal law about belt buckle "holsters". You would have to research your State laws to find out if it is considered concealed or even if it would be legal to use or own. (I think it depends on how much "overhang" there is over the buckle :mrgreen

NAA still sells that belt buckle and a similar one.

North American Arms


----------



## Popeye (May 13, 2010)

In my LE career, county/state/fed, I had only come across a couple of these and one of them was to ask me about its legality.
Most States consider it a CCW & must remain covered with shirt tail, etc.
In some States, an 'exposed holster' is considered "Concealed Carry" and "Open Carry" is by hand only. [??]
Most States consider an exposed firearm as 'open carry'... whether legal or not.

The metal holster is different, but the tiny .22 is legally classified as a firearm and must be treated accordingly.
Also remember, that even a 'facsimilie' of a firearm [plastic toy gun, squirt gun, replica, starter pistol] can be treated, by law, as a real firearm, if reasonably perceived as such.

Even if this were legal in your area, I would certainly not bet a weekend in jail, that some 'new-guy' LEO would know.


----------



## ArmyCop (May 7, 2006)

Friend of mine & prior partner - retired Cop has one. Really neat. It's open carry, not concealed - well, if shirt tucked in it's open carry but if covered it's concealed carry.



cmaki413 said:


> My grandpa used to have a belt buckle gun set up, like this
> http://www.dndguns.com/images/naa_belt_buckle_gun2_closefrt.gif
> 
> My question is...does that qualify as a conceal and carry?? I always wondered if it was legal. He was in his seventies and wore it all the time. i'm sure most people thought it was a toy, and never questioned him, but I always wondered. Any thoughts??


----------

